# VISTA THEME: New AeroVG Theme for Windows VISTA



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

Here is another new theme for Windows Vista:

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs24/300W/i/2007/334/b/a/AeroVG_Theme_for_Windows_Vista_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

*Feature List & Instructions*

*Download Link*

I hope you'll like the theme. Comments are welcome.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome 8) thanks for sharing


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 1, 2007)

anychance of replicating the same for Win XP Boss...looks cool with transparency thing 

& me being the nature fan....Juz Luv to have the green sprayed on me


----------



## casanova (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks kewl


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice.. thanks vista *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 1, 2007)

Its cool 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Voldy (Dec 1, 2007)

cool thanks!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey bhagwaan, humein aisi sazaah kyon de raha hai? Hum XP users ne kya paap kiya hai, huh??!!!  

Excellent theme  Abe bataa na, iss theme ka XP port kab hoga???


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

jab tu vista pe aa jayega


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 1, 2007)

Jab main Vista pe aa jaunga to XP theme lekar uska kya achaar dalunga?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2007)

I also want the Xp port.


----------



## New (Dec 1, 2007)

Please make the same one for XP.. Nice theme.. U are great Vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you so much guys for the comments. 

I have no plan to port it on XP coz its not possible in XP msstyles to have those transparent images.


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

u could edit vista theme for xp (stardock has transparency so u can edit a theme havin transparency)


----------



## New (Dec 1, 2007)

Thinking  to switch Vista..But,my M/B does't support for PCI-E..So, no Aero without GPU


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2007)

neat one. but its no use for me.

I use XP only for gaming and printing, so I like it to be barebones.

Its my ubuntu that's a real looker


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

Great work.....


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 1, 2007)

cool...gr8 job buddy....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> u could edit vista theme for xp (stardock has transparency so u can edit a theme havin transparency)


Stardock supports WB skin and mine is msstyles. msstyles can't have transparent images.


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

what im saying is u can put ur resources in 1 of the transparent wb styles


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

Yep. I can make a wb skin using my msstyles but it'll require time. May be I make one in future.


----------



## anandk (Dec 1, 2007)

when i downloaded from yr deviantart pg, i got yr old theme. hope the link is ok. pls reconfirm.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

The link is perfect.


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2007)

as usual your dumb work... oops good work


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

^^ lol.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 1, 2007)

Again gr8 work VG !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Sir,
I applied the theme, but nothing Changed?
I get the Black Aero Start menu, How do you get that Glass Transpered Start Menu?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 1, 2007)

Vishal bhiya gr8 job...wrking damn cool on ma Desky with vista ultimate but on Lappy with Vista Home Basic its stuck...it gets pause n terminates...i've even activated da aero effect on Home Basic and turned off all da animations but still its stuck....do sum thing for Vista Home Basic also...plzz....thx


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

^^ I think Vista Basic doesnt support Aero?

@emailaatif786
Does your system supports Aero? If not, then you'll not be able to use this theme.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 1, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ I think Vista Basic doesnt support Aero?



well it does not supports aero officialy but when u do dis:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER>software>microsoft>DWM> dere u'll a DWORD value composition..when u change it to 1 frm 0 and restart the DESKTOP WINDOWS MENNAGER SESSION MANAGER...u can activate aero in it and use glass2k for transparency's....but it still depends upon ur graphic card...i tried it on 90MB shared nvidia graphics n turns on aero or vista standard depending on H.ware
yar vishal bro...never expected such an answer frm u....

ne ways...so what about home basic...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

^^ lol. I knew about that hack. But it doesnt work properly as you can see in my theme. Thats why I mentioned it.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 1, 2007)

so what about Vista home basic...u aren't answering da main question....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know buddy. I created a theme for Vista Aero users. Rest I don't know.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

Yo vishal, help me out man. I have that other black theme ready, just need a resource hacker to make it. I will guide the UI & u make it, waht say...?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 2, 2007)

Yaar Vishaal, Hum 915 GPU walon pe bhi kuch Krupa drishti banao, ek do theme hamare liye bhi bana do kuch kool si , is Vista Basic se to bor ho gae.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2007)

> Yaar Vishaal, Hum 915 GPU walon pe bhi kuch Krupa drishti banao, ek do theme hamare liye bhi bana do kuch kool si , is Vista Basic se to bor ho gae.



Hum Via onboard gfx walo pe bhi thoda reham karo.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ lol. Thanks.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

fine thanks for sharing


----------



## emailaatif786 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Does your system supports Aero? If not, then you'll not be able to use this theme.


Yeh I use Aero, my system support Aero!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 6, 2007)

I have made 2 themes for Vista Basic too: 

Vista Black
Vista Blue


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 6, 2007)

Yaar, i would like it more if you update those themes a little more. They don't change the images that appear in the right hand side of windows like Personalize window. Those are still green, and that doesn't looks good, although they look fine with the blue theme. I don't use your black theme for that reason, otherwise it looks great! Also the blue theme has a glitch on the All Programs link in start menu, the selection image goes a little off the point there and leaves a black spot that looks a little ugly.


----------



## Sreeejith (Dec 6, 2007)

great work Vishal  I send a note to Manicho (dA Gallery director) for a Daily Deviation for this work  If you are lucky you will get it today or tomorrow


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ Thanks buddy. Much appreciated.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 8, 2007)

Cool stuff. Keep it going buddy!


----------

